# Lost my budgies trust!



## Mamedic11

I have lost my budgies trust! Please help

I used to have a great bond with my budgies.. especially kiwi.. he would stand on my finger any time. Then one day while he was standing on my finger, I took him out of the cage and he stood on the cage’s roof then he slipped.. then he flew all over the room panicked and hit the walls!! Then the other budgie jumped out of the cage too and flew in panic!! 

I kept chasing them for one whole hour since they can’t reach the cage and I had to help them get in.. I made them stand on a plate eventually and I got em in (didn’t grab any of them.)

But since that day.. just by approaching the cage .. they would fly away in the cage, get panicked.. and needless to say what happens when I just insert my hand in the cage! 

We used to have a bond and now I don’t know what to do .. I feel so bad rn so if you have any advice please tell me. Is there any hope we would bond again ? (I’m really impatient since I was having so much fun with them.)


----------



## ChickWas

Don't worry, over time they'll learn to trust you again. It's just they were spooked recently, and it will take time for them to realise it was no big deal. Give them as long as they need and let them approach you from now on, don't stick your hand in the cage or enter their personal space unless they invite it, just be near them but far enough away that they can see you're not a threat.

I had a new bed brought in yesterday, and a man came to fix my AC, so it was a very stressful day with lots of noise, new people and anxiety (I couldn't take them out my bedroom as there was nowhere safe for me to put them). That entire day, they were scared of me, wouldn't let me approach them etc but it was just because the day's events had spooked them and put them on edge. So in your case, the slipping, falling, and you chasing them around for an hour (don't chase them!) put them into stress mode and it'll take a bit until they're back to their old selves.

Also, how can't they reach the cage?


----------



## FaeryBee

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Being impatient is never a good thing when you are trying to gain or, in this case, regain your budgies trust.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgies learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgies or force them to be touched. 
Chasing them when they were out of the cage was a mistake. Had you waited and allowed them time to calm down, they would have made their way back into the cage to eat and drink. For them, their cage is their safe place.

You need to start over from the beginning now.
To bond with your birds, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them.

To build your birds’ trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them. 

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch them. 
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them. 

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds. 

Always work at your birds’ pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**


*


----------



## Mamedic11

ChickWas said:


> Don't worry, over time they'll learn to trust you again. It's just they were spooked recently, and it will take time for them to realise it was no big deal. Give them as long as they need and let them approach you from now on, don't stick your hand in the cage or enter their personal space unless they invite it, just be near them but far enough away that they can see you're not a threat.
> 
> I had a new bed brought in yesterday, and a man came to fix my AC, so it was a very stressful day with lots of noise, new people and anxiety (I couldn't take them out my bedroom as there was nowhere safe for me to put them). That entire day, they were scared of me, wouldn't let me approach them etc but it was just because the day's events had spooked them and put them on edge. So in your case, the slipping, falling, and you chasing them around for an hour (don't chase them!) put them into stress mode and it'll take a bit until they're back to their old selves.
> 
> Also, how can't they reach the cage?


Thank youu for you reply! Today I put my hands in the cage and “kiwi” ate from my hands and leaned on my finger with one foot. Then I started peting him on the chest and he did’t run away. I hope this is at least an improvement! But sometimes he would run away though so I yeah, I’ll keep moving at the bird’s pace and hopefully this will work. I won’t chase them again but maybe I won’t take them outside. They couldn’t make it to the cage cause they had weak wings (they are 8 months old) and the cage itself was placed at a high level (almost at level of my shoulders) And probably they didn’t know theyre way back to the cage


----------



## Mamedic11

FaeryBee said:


> *The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being
> 
> Being impatient is never a good thing when you are trying to gain or, in this case, regain your budgies trust.
> 
> Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgies learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
> You should never grab your budgies or force them to be touched.
> Chasing them when they were out of the cage was a mistake. Had you waited and allowed them time to calm down, they would have made their way back into the cage to eat and drink. For them, their cage is their safe place.
> 
> You need to start over from the beginning now.
> To bond with your birds, you need to build their trust in you.
> They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them.
> 
> To build your birds’ trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them.
> 
> After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk.
> Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch them.
> Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.
> 
> After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.
> 
> Always work at your birds’ pace.
> Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.
> 
> Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
> Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
> These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
> *SITE GUIDELINES*
> *List of Stickies*
> *Posting on the Forums*
> *Let's Talk Budgies!*
> *FAQ*
> *Articles*
> *Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
> *Avian First Aid*
> *Quarantine IS Necessary!*
> *A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
> *Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
> *Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
> *Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
> *Cage sizes.*
> *Essentials to a Great Cage*
> *Dangers to Pet Birds*
> *Resource Directory*


yeah I guess I’ll start at sqaure one unfortunately.. but I tried to touch base with them again and they ate from my hand and one budgie “kiwi” stood on my finger with one foot and then I petted him on the chest and luckily he didn’t run away.. hopefully There is improvement


----------



## FaeryBee

*If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

If they have weak wing muscles they need to build up their strength. 
Once they are at the point where they will step up inside the cage (which may take a few weeks now as they must rebuild their trust in you),
then I would move the cage down closer to the floor and put some perches on the outside of their cage. Cushion the floor with towels or a blanket
If the cage has a flat top, you can put a playground on the top of the cage. 
If not, you can put a playground nearby.
Don't try to force the budgies to come out of the cage. When you have the time to be there and closely supervise them for a few hours, then open the cage and let them make the decision as to whether or not they want to venture out.
If they do not want to come out - do not force them. Let them make the decision.
It may take quite some time before they feel brave enough to venture outside the cage.
Make sure all doors and windows are securely closed and the room is completely bird safe.
Cover any mirrors. If you are afraid they will fly into the walls, you can hang sheets about 3-4 inches out from the walls temporarily until they get used to navigating the size of the room.

How large is the cage you have them in at this time? Length x Width x Height

The very minimum size cage for two budgie would be 76 cm Long x 46 cm Wide x 46 cm High
If you are able to provide them with a cage large than what I've described, that would be even better.
The spacing between the bars should never be more than 1.27 cm.*


----------



## ChickWas

I don't know who edited my post, but izayk is just an Arabic way of saying how are you.


----------



## Mamedic11

ChickWas said:


> I don't know who edited my post, but izayk is just an Arabic way of saying how are you.
> I didn’t edit it so I didn’t see it, I understand though so you Izayak😄 thank you so much for your help, it was really helpful😊


----------



## FaeryBee

ChickWas said:


> I don't know who edited my post, but izayk is just an Arabic way of saying how are you.


*When different languages or unfamiliar terms are used in posts on the forum they will be removed no matter what the context or the poster's post history. This is part of our regular procedure and should be understandable to all members.*


----------

